# Complete Disrespect for a lost legend!!!



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Complete disrespect for a man who loved animals and actualy tried making a difference. Sadly I never met the man but obviously he was a hugely respected man among the people who knew him and knew of him. Well I've just stumbled across this terrible attempt of a cheap laugh.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

ridiculous!


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

Disgraceful. I hate the Sun. Complete disrespect for an amazing man.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Since when is the death of any human being funny?

These people are complete morons.


----------



## pauls_reptiles (Apr 5, 2010)

thats my mates dads mate...


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

anyone making a complaint?


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

That's really not on :devil::devil::devil: That papers so low I'd not even use it to wipr my bottom :bash:if I ran out of loo roll of course.


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

connor 1213 said:


> anyone making a complaint?


I don't know if that would make a difference. The Sun regularly spews out outragious material with less respect than Charlie Sheen on Christmas (as do others) so i think the number of complaints would have to be large. However, like Molly75 said, it's not on, so it may be worth a go. I will be writing a strongly worded email.:devil:


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

the papers have been scum for years i dont think they will ever stop .


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

It appears to be Jeremy Clarkson that has written this. I just sent him an email.

I'm pretty disgusted with him over this. I'm normally a big fan, but he's completely overstepped the mark this time. Comments like that illustrate a complete lack of human decency. If he stopped for one second to think how Luke's family and friends were feeling, maybe the moronic part of his brain wouldn't be allowed to take over.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Jeffers3 said:


> I'm pretty disgusted with him over this. *I'm normally a big fan*, but he's completely overstepped the mark this time.


If you're normally a big fan you'll be completely familiar with the type of humour that Jezza touts. It's not over the line when it's xenophobic, sexist, homophobic, or otherwise totally outrageous, until it's about someone you "know" and a cause you care about?

P.S: I'm a big fan of Clarkson, I met Luke, I'm indifferent to this "joke".


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Jeremy Clarkson is and has always been a [snip] , So are the rest of the top gear crew and viewers TBH ,at least I don't feel bad about making jokes about that hamster when he crashed and got brain damage (not that it noticed) now.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

the guy who ran the king cobra sanctuary died because he didn't have proper procedures in place... he messed up... got nailed and died...

my words of warning were prophetic...


"someone's going to get bitten one day...

that bare handling... just a matter of time"...:whistling2:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-pictures/698777-king-cobra-sanctuary-sat-night.html

it's a terrible loss... a terrible thing...

but seriously... bare handling of king cobras is a risk professionals don't take...


most zoos have kings... how many zoo keepers die a year?


this post will likely get censored... removed...


it's just a sad thing that happened to the man... but preventable...

are the details out yet?... what went wrong? why did he get nailed and what could have been done to prevent this kind of tragedy?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

HABU said:


> the guy who ran the king cobra sanctuary died because he didn't have proper procedures in place... he messed up... got nailed and died...
> 
> my words of warning were prophetic...
> 
> ...


I must admit that this was my initial thoughts on the situation as well.


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

I watched a clip of him on youtube lastt night and it was an accident waiting to happen.

Now im not an expert but anyone can see that he took great risks. He even had the snake out loose while other people were in the room ( they were spectators not staff) 

Im not saying he deserved what happened (far from it) its a tragedy but surely could have been prevented had he exercised more caution.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Whosthedaddy said:


> I must admit that this was my initial thoughts on the situation as well.


I can't argue with Habu's logic.

I do feel for the guys friends and family though.

He passed away doing something he loved and for a good cause. That's not a complete tragedy.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Saedcantas said:


> If you're normally a big fan you'll be completely familiar with the type of humour that Jezza touts. It's not over the line when it's xenophobic, sexist, homophobic, or otherwise totally outrageous, until it's about someone you "know" and a cause you care about?
> 
> P.S: I'm a big fan of Clarkson, I met Luke, I'm indifferent to this "joke".


This.


----------



## rinkels (Jun 17, 2011)

Joolz1975 said:


> I watched a clip of him on youtube lastt night and it was an accident waiting to happen.
> 
> Now im not an expert but anyone can see that he took great risks. He even had the snake out loose while other people were in the room ( they were spectators not staff)
> 
> Im not saying he deserved what happened (far from it) its a tragedy but surely could have been prevented had he exercised more caution.


luke was afreind of mine and im sure his family do not want to see this at the moment.he was an expert with venomous snakes going right back,so please show some respect.


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Im sorry i didnt mean to offend.

Im full of sympathy for his family and friends and full of respect for the work he was doing, i do however stand by my opinion that it could possibly have been prevented.

The footage i saw on youtube shocked me actually.

Ive got another comment but will save it for a more appropriate time.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Thing I find is it's very easy for people who have never kept or don't work with them on a regular basis to critise.

I'm not saying people are wrong but this is one of those occasions where I would suggest people keep their opinions of it all to themselves, unless you are a king cobra keeper or have spent a lot of time around them? I have spent time around them but not kept them, hence I can't in any resonable way comment on anything to do with this (at least with any credibility). I think there are only a very small number of people on this forum who have infact...

That's my two cents anyway. We all know something obviously went wrong but I really don't see the merit of speculating on a forum, especially on such a serious event.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Having been one of the spectators at the sanctuary I can honestly say there was no danger of anything. You can't see lukes member of staff working with the snake as Luke kisses it.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Owzy said:


> Thing I find is it's very easy for people who have never kept or don't work with them on a regular basis to critise.
> 
> I'm not saying people are wrong but this is one of those occasions where I would suggest people keep their opinions of it all to themselves, unless you are a king cobra keeper or have spent a lot of time around them? I have spent time around them but not kept them, hence I can't in any resonable way comment on anything to do with this (at least with any credibility). I think there are only a very small number of people on this forum who have infact...
> 
> That's my two cents anyway. We all know something obviously went wrong but I really don't see the merit of speculating on a forum, especially on such a serious event.


 
Have to say I agree with that , and not only for people who don't keep them even people who do deal with animals such as this, it's not really of anyones benefit to offer opinions as what good would they do now. 
Some times people die tragically doing things others may find foolish or risky and the only thing that is relevant to do is offer condolence and respect, anything else is kind of pointless and insensitive.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

He's a legend to a slim minority who take an interest in such sanctuaries. For anyone else it's macabre/dark humour. You get jokes about circumstances of peoples deaths all the time, stand up acts, tv shows like have I got news for you, mock the week(Frankie Boyle anyone? He exists to insult people, and got far by the most laughs), 8 out of 10 cats etc, Diana jokes all over for example. Generally for most it's amusing until it personally effects you, then it's disgusting. 

Anyway this isn't the newspaper, it's Clarkson, who isn't exactly known to be tactful. 

I suppose it's a little like Irwin. There's always a risk, especially if you put yourself in slightly higher situations of risk when it comes to how to handle. 

I did wonder though, a paper stated he has been bitten a few times before and has antivenom to hand (had a personal quote or a friends). So was this death a result of anaphylaxis? It was a heart attack right? After all repeat exposure can result in the development of an allergic reaction.

It's not nice, but it's a small comment from a person known to behave like this.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

I didn't intend for people in this thread to start pointing the finger or questioning lukes snake handling skills. I also like jeramy clarkson but this is a poor joke. There is nothing even clever or witty about it. The man has done a great thing with his life and even now he has gone hopefully his sanctuary will carry on helping the snakes he cared so much about.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Mujician said:


> Having been one of the spectators at the sanctuary I can honestly say there was no danger of anything. You can't see lukes member of staff working with the snake as Luke kisses it.


Were you down on the 2nd May?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Jb1432 said:


> Were you down on the 2nd May?


If that was the event organised by Jon from new world exotics then yes. It was a little over four weeks ago.


----------



## plrodham (Dec 5, 2010)

rum&coke said:


> Jeremy Clarkson is and has always been a [snip] , So are the rest of the top gear crew and viewers TBH ,at least I don't feel bad about making jokes about that hamster when he crashed and got brain damage (not that it noticed) now.


Does this mean that because i watch top gear that automatically makes me into a "[snip]"? Thats a huge generalisation to make


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

plrodham said:


> Does this mean that because i watch top gear that automatically makes me into a "[snip]"? Thats a huge generalisation to make


No , but if you find clarksons sense of humor and opinions funny then you probably are a bit of a :censor:.
Lets face it clarkson would probably admit he is a bit of a :censor: himself and his programs are aimed at a target audience.
And dont give it the I watch it because I like cars stuff, watching a b list celebrate drive round a track and making jokes that border on offensive every five minutes or thinking up a excuse to drive a nackered car across a 3rd world country, so clarkson can use a few of his border line raciest jokes, has very little to actually do with cars anyway.
Not that there is anything wrong with finding that sort of thing funny. I find AL Murray funny but he is pretty much in the same category.
So yeah if the cap fits wear it :lol2:


----------



## plrodham (Dec 5, 2010)

rum&coke said:


> No , but if you find clarksons sense of humor and opinions funny then you probably are a bit of a :censor:.
> Lets face it clarkson would probably admit he is a bit of a :censor: himself and his programs are aimed at a target audience.
> And dont give it the I watch it because I like cars stuff, watching a b list celebrate drive round a track and making jokes that border on offensive every five minutes or thinking up a excuse to drive a nackered car across a 3rd world country, so clarkson can use a few of his border line raciest jokes, has very little to actually do with cars anyway.
> Not that there is anything wrong with finding that sort of thing funny. I find AL Murray funny but he is pretty much in the same category.
> So yeah if the cap fits wear it :lol2:


Top gear isn't just about Clarkson though, there are two other presenters. As for the challenges they undertake it's to attract an audience as it does get quite interesting. Yes Clarkson is a bit distasteful in his jokes but it's not a show about stand up.

As for b list celebrities if you take a look at the celebrities who have taken part in the lap time challenge there are a lot i would consider to be very much "a" list. Though even if they were the segment is more about the interview before and the competition stimulated between the celebrities, just as the power lap compares supercars.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

plrodham said:


> Top gear isn't just about Clarkson though, there are two other presenters. As for the challenges they undertake it's to attract an audience as it does get quite interesting. Yes Clarkson is a bit distasteful in his jokes but it's not a show about stand up.
> 
> As for b list celebrities if you take a look at the celebrities who have taken part in the lap time challenge there are a lot i would consider to be very much "a" list. Though even if they were the segment is more about the interview before and the competition stimulated between the celebrities, just as the power lap compares supercars.


Well like I say if you watch it and laugh at clarkson and think
"lol clarkson you ignorant fool" 
then fair play if on the other hand you watch it and laugh with him thinking 
"nice one clarkson tell it like it is" 
then your probably as much of a :censor: as he is, 
don't see why that should offend you as it's kind of just stating the obvious.


----------



## plrodham (Dec 5, 2010)

rum&coke said:


> Well like I say if you watch it and laugh at clarkson and think
> "lol clarkson you ignorant fool"
> then fair play if on the other hand you watch it and laugh with him thinking
> "nice one clarkson tell it like it is"
> ...


I'm not offended i was just posing the question, yes i watch top gear and sometimes i find him funny and at other times i think he's just an obnoxious pr*ck. It's just interesting the stereotypes that form from one person watching one show, it also poses the question does laughing at a Clarkson joke really mean you agree with what he's saying and does that put you on the same level as him but that is a question for another time and place :lol2:


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

plrodham said:


> I'm not offended i was just posing the question, yes i watch top gear and sometimes i find him funny and at other times i think he's just an obnoxious pr*ck. It's just interesting the stereotypes that form from one person watching one show, it also poses the question does laughing at a Clarkson joke really mean you agree with what he's saying and does that put you on the same level as him but that is a question for another time and place :lol2:


 I dont know I think it's a relevant question as the thread is about clarkson and his comment there are other threads about the tragic loss of the snake keeper and discussing clarkson should not be offensive to that end.
To answer your question it depends on why you find one of his jokes funny. It's a bit like laughing at Ali G because he is a chav parody and your laughing at chavs, but if your laughing because you agree and your like that too, then all that would mean was your a bit of a chav too.
It's not really a bad thing nobody is perfect and I find some offensive jokes funny all that means is in some respects I'm a bit obnoxious too. i guess it's all about the degree of it, and how funny the joke actually is.
So my original statement of clarkson and his fans are :censor: is still true. Also would like to point out the :censor: word was not actually that bad think of the least offensive insult you could call somebody, I dont even think it is classed as a swear word, I'm not totally sure why it got the snip TBH


----------



## plrodham (Dec 5, 2010)

rum&coke said:


> I dont know I think it's a relevant question as the thread is about clarkson and his comment there are other threads about the tragic loss of the snake keeper and discussing clarkson should not be offensive to that end.
> To answer your question it depends on why you find one of his jokes funny. It's a bit like laughing at Ali G because he is a chav parody and your laughing at chavs, but if your laughing because you agree and your like that too, then all that would mean was your a bit of a chav too.
> It's not really a bad thing nobody is perfect and I find some offensive jokes funny all that means is in some respects I'm a bit obnoxious too. i guess it's all about the degree of it, and how funny the joke actually is.
> So my original statement of clarkson and his fans are :censor: is still true. Also would like to point out the :censor: word was not actually that bad think of the least offensive insult you could call somebody, I dont even think it is classed as a swear word, I'm not totally sure why it got the snip TBH


I guess that depends on the joke. In this sense i'd say the insult would be insensitive though in this case i disagree with Clarkson's joke


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Mujician said:


> If that was the event organised by Jon from new world exotics then yes. It was a little over four weeks ago.


No, i was down when it first opened i believe. There was a couple of forummers there if i remember rightly and a man with his kid who had plenty of questions :lol2:


----------



## constrictor (Sep 26, 2010)

Sent this message to the Sun, suggest you all do

I have seen the article regarding the death of Luke Yeomans and how you reported the story, suggesting those at the back not to laugh.
You have shown a total disrespect to the man's partner and daughter, who had to witness the death.
you should remember, some members of your profession turned up for work yesterday to hear by fax that they were not longer working, every dog has its day, when yours comes and it will. We will see who is laughing at the back.

Peter McGrath
A friend of Late Luke Yeomans


----------



## the reptile inn (Jul 15, 2011)

HABU said:


> the guy who ran the king cobra sanctuary died because he didn't have proper procedures in place... he messed up... got nailed and died...
> 
> my words of warning were prophetic...
> 
> ...





THANK you so much, its a shame no doubt, but come on. 
its preventable, exactly that...


----------



## MikeA (Oct 5, 2008)

I met this bloke once, great bloke. Wish the snake had bitten Clarkson instead


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Jb1432 said:


> No, i was down when it first opened i believe. There was a couple of forummers there if i remember rightly and a man with his kid who had plenty of questions :lol2:


hiya
i was also there on the opening day, great place.




MikeA said:


> Wish the snake had bitten Clarkson instead


totally agree


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

o come on people it is kinda ironic and at least its not the normal scare mongering that gets printed, clarkson is marmite and love or hate him its just stupidity wishing death on someone fo saying some thing you dont agree with


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Jeffers3 said:


> *Since when is the death of any human being funny?*
> 
> These people are complete morons.


----------



## SnakeKeeper17 (Apr 5, 2011)

Not being rude, but I think you all need to let it go. You all complain when someone you know or respect dies, and then someone makes a joke about it. It's normal, I bet you you all joined in making jokes when Michael Jackson died. It was just a joke, don't take it to heart


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

*It’s not a real tragedy if we die while we are doing something we love doing.*


----------



## boerboel_1984 (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't understand why anyone would buy a tabloid newspaper. Surely if you want to know what is going on around the world, explained at a level aimed towards adults, you buy a broadsheet. Although these may still be biases, at least they aren't something written with the language level designed for the under 10s. 
Oh and I like Clarkson normally, but I don't think the comment is funny even if you forget the debate about its morality.


----------



## the reptile inn (Jul 15, 2011)

rum&coke said:


> Jeremy Clarkson is and has always been a [snip] , So are the rest of the top gear crew and viewers TBH ,at least I don't feel bad about making jokes about that hamster when he crashed and got brain damage (not that it noticed) now.



so you call the millions of "viewers" of top gear a [snip]...
man, you sure have a high i.q level.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Well at least we all now know who watch Top Gear! :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I am not even slightly ammused, I hope a cobra bites them so we can all point and laugh.

RIP dude.


----------



## galactico (Mar 20, 2011)

Lol this is Jeremy clarkson were talking about here...everything he says should be taken with a pinch of salt although his timing sucked as usual


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

the reptile inn said:


> so you call the millions of "viewers" of top gear a [snip]...
> man, you sure have a high i.q level.


It's not exactly an intelligent documentary now is it.


----------



## rinkels (Jun 17, 2011)

rum&coke said:


> It's not exactly an intelligent documentary now is it.


 just let this go now,luke was afreind and i would wish you all just to leave this now.he died doing what he loved and thats it.no this and no that thank you.i dont care about whats what all you all need to know is that im sure nicole his daughter had the comfort knowing he passed away doing somethink he loved and thats it.i dont care about the rest.end of please.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

rinkels said:


> just let this go now,luke was afreind and i would wish you all just to leave this now.he died doing what he loved and thats it.no this and no that thank you.i dont care about whats what all you all need to know is that im sure nicole his daughter had the comfort knowing he passed away doing somethink he loved and thats it.i dont care about the rest.end of please.


What ?!? I have not said a anything about the guy?


----------



## Eunectes-Murinus (Aug 16, 2011)

it would have to be the sun wouldn't it.. just sheer losers.


----------



## RyanBrock94 (Mar 15, 2011)

Typical of a newspaper like The Sun to mention this. Thought Jeremy Clarkson was better than that though...


----------

